# 28 days for $420, become a yoga instructor and eat free meals



## MetalBryan (Feb 26, 2020)

To be upfront, I don't know shit about yoga and don't fancy myself being restrained enough to live here for a month... but my friend was telling me about this last night - Living Yoga Training - Month Long Immersion Program - https://www.yogaville.org/residential-programs/lyt-program-living-yoga-training/

She lived at this yoga retreat for 28 days to become a yoga instructor. All her meals were provided (vegan, vegetarian) in an atmosphere of total restraint - no drugs/booze hell not even coffee was allowed. The cost for 28 days lodging & 3 meals is $600 but you can get a 30% discount if you live in a tent ($420) and an additional 10% if you are a student. LYT Program Financial Arrangements | Yogaville - https://www.yogaville.org/residential-programs/lyt-program-living-yoga-training/lyt-daily-schedule-finances/

This is located in rural Virginia but I think they offer rides from Charlottesville, VA. If you pass the training, you can live for an additional 2-3 months in exchange for teaching. I think there's work if you already know this yoga stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 26, 2020)

Seems like a pretty reasonable deal. Word to the wise though I know several yoga instructors with 4+ yrs of instruction who all work in the marijuana industry because they can't pay the rent with yoga. Most major cities have a surplus of instructors. Still a demand in the sticks though. They say Texas is going blue...


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 27, 2020)

That sounds like a real good thing for anyone who is looking to change their way of being, or who needs to change their way of being.... because this would be such a drastic change for many individuals out there.
Yoga is my next step, but not as a teacher, but as a pupil........


----------



## WyldLyfe (Feb 27, 2020)

My cousin did this, in India, she stayed in an Ashram for a few months and got qualified to teach in multiple countries, the courses are prob cheaper in India, but then theres getting there too but new stuff to see an do.. she also is qualified in another thing as well and just does the yoga instructor thing part time... I think its important to realize though that Yoga is more then Asanas alone.


----------

